# Got a problem. Please help



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

What happened?



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

alevpora and goniporas are not an easy type of LPS to keep alive, most last 6 months to 1 year. Yet LFS keep importing them.

Looks like the coral is bleaching (turning white), and not sure how you could save it.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

I agree. i have had some in my tanks over the years do great and then all of a sudden the start to die and no saving them.

Too bad as they are such a nice coral!!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Same here. I had one that seemed to be doing great for months, then over the course of a week or so, with nothing else wrong in the tank, it disappeared :-(


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

why couldn't this thread started a week ago. I just got a frag of red ones.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> why couldn't this thread started a week ago. I just got a frag of red ones.


Looks like it is back for life (for mow)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I had red and green for almost a year and the red just started dying, green got fraged in 2 pieces which I still have one after a year but it looks like started dying, so for sure I wont get this in the future. When they are healthy and happy they look very nice fully extend..good luck


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Are you guys feeding them?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

i am not feeding them directly, but twice a week put a liquid with Mini planktons to the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Both types of coral should be spot fed, probably twice weekly, with something like reef roids or coral snow.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I like mixing DT Phyto w/ReefRoids in a glass prior to feeding...get all the food sizes in one "dump"


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

I have to respectively disagree, these are photosynthetic corals, and probably don't readily uptake 'food' as we know. Coral Snow is more of an element based compound, that helps neutralize acids in the water column( I've used it for five years with the Zeovit method). However, phyotoplankton may help.

Alveopora and Goniopora typically require a 'dirtier' water, not the water quality that we thrive for in a reef environment. This is the reason why most die in captivity, as we progress in our reefkeeping abilities, we thrive for pristine water quality, thus the slow demise of these corals. Hence research is needed before heading out to the LFS. Candy will always catches your eye and pocketbook 

A fellow hobbyist I know has NO3 of 30-40 ppm and his Goniopora thrives, with moderate flow and lighting.

Maybe let the NO3 increase a little, most corals do fine in 5-10ppm , all else being equal.
Nice looking specimen, let me know if you decide to part with it, a friend of mine may be interested.



Chris S said:


> Both types of coral should be spot fed, probably twice weekly, with something like reef roids or coral snow.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

A couple of things I'd like to comment on - and I think this thread has some good discussion now!



Naoko said:


> I have to respectively disagree, these are photosynthetic corals, and probably don't readily uptake 'food' as we know. Coral Snow is more of an element based compound, that helps neutralize acids in the water column( I've used it for five years with the Zeovit method). However, phyotoplankton may help.


Goni's ARE photosynthetic, but for the most part I tend to tell people they aren't, because research has shown most cannot survive alone via their zooxanthellae. The red goni's apparently derive a higher percentage of their nutrition via photosynthesis than most, however, which seems to be one of the reasons they are longer-lived.

I meant to say "Marine Snow" (two little fishies product), not Coral Snow. Coral snow is not a useful feeding product by any means =D

It has been shown that most Goni's derive a substantial amount of their nutrition via zooplankton, not phytoplankton. This is in conjunction with energy from the zooxanthellae. Because of this, it is necessary to try and replicate this food. How you do this, doesn't matter all that much as long as you are creating the appropriate sized micron foods (commercially available foods such as reef roids, NLS micro-feeder, marine snow, etc.).

Light in itself seems to be a complicated issue, but for the most part too MUCH light is known to be one of the leading causes of death. Overexposure to light tends to trump most other problems, but lack of proper nutrition is apparently a close second =)



Naoko said:


> Alveopora and Goniopora typically require a 'dirtier' water, not the water quality that we thrive for in a reef environment. This is the reason why most die in captivity, as we progress in our reefkeeping abilities, we thrive for pristine water quality, thus the slow demise of these corals. Hence research is needed before heading out to the LFS. Candy will always catches your eye and pocketbook


It depends on what you call "dirty" water. Most Goni's are collected from areas with a muddy bottom and in lagoon areas. This doesn't mean that the water itself is dirty in regards to phosphates or nitrates. Nitrates have not been shown to provide any nutrition (or be otherwise helpful) to Goniopora. The water from where they are collected doesn't have any detectable level of either, so I'm not sure where that information came from (I've heard it before as well).



Naoko said:


> A fellow hobbyist I know has NO3 of 30-40 ppm and his Goniopora thrives, with moderate flow and lighting.
> 
> Maybe let the NO3 increase a little, most corals do fine in 5-10ppm , all else being equal.


As mentioned, I seriously doubt raising your nitrates will increase the lifespan or health of the corals.

Most of the information I have regarding Goni's is derived from John Kelly who is a great resource for Goniopora. Do a google search for him and you will likely come across some great articles!


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Chris,

It seems as though you have done some research on Goniopora, much more than some of us here  Admittedly, my comment was based on the observations that I've done on my friend's tank not on any secondary (scientific) research. I'll take your reply with the respect that it comes from experience/research, not at 'face value' or ' with a grain of salt' 

From what I've observed at my friend's tank, they keep three species together; all seem to be different species (uncertain as to what species). All three corals rest on the sandbed. Their feeding schedule consists of phyto and Nori every other day, opposite days get mysis. Filtration, a DSB and refugium is employed, protein skimmer is shut off at night. Lighting is T5's. Water change schedule is on a quarterly basis at 20%.

Their oldest Goniopora is just over five years in their tank, and has grown at a moderate pace. Uncertain as to pinpoint what attribute is contributing to success for them, but what they are doing is effective.

I would not expect a coral to have an increase life span or better health because of elevating NO3 either, but from my experience some corals thrive when there is an increase in NO3 levels (I tried this with an Elegance, Zoas, and Xenia). The opposite was noticed on Aiptasia 

Sig, how is the coral doing over the past few days? Has there been any increase in polyp expansion?

Here is a link for an article specifically on Goniopora (It downloads in a pdf file).

Others from Julian Sprung, Justin Credabel.

Kelly started the goniopora.org site, which is now gone, right?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Naoko said:


> Kelly started the goniopora.org site, which is now gone, right?


Yup, I was going to link it but it would seem as though it no longer exists!

Here is a link to an interview with him though, quite informative.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Naoko said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Sig, how is the coral doing over the past few days? Has there been any increase in polyp expansion?
> 
> ?


It got polyps back (not bold surface anymore) and I feed it with Nannocholoropsis. I have difficalt time to put this one in the proper place with the proper flow, because of the anemonas and also LR does not sit properly. If I will start to relocate coral, all could fail.
I am leaving tomorrow for the two weeks and my friend will maintaint the tank .
After that I will move all stuff to the new one with proper allocation

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

